

Ask HN: How to stop learning and start coding? - mazeway

Hello HN, I&#x27;d like to ask you for some advice. I&#x27;m currently building the MVP for my startup. I&#x27;m also quite motivated to improve my skill in programming, but since I decided to do this project I spent a lot of time learning the language and framework I&#x27;m using via various materials. I read books like Javascript Ninja, Effective Javascript and learned a lot about Closure and Prototypal inheritance. I also read Discovering Meteor and even dug into the source code of meteor to learn about DDP protocol. While I enjoyed the learning, whenever I started to code, the main task I&#x27;m supposed to do, I procrastinate
and rationalize my self to learn more. As a result, I&#x27;ve got little done for the MVP.<p>I really want to get out of this vicious cycle.<p>Should I get a accountability partner or a mentor to keep me on track? Any advice for my predicament? Thanks in advanced.
======
sgdesign
Author of Discover Meteor here, thanks for reading our book!

Here's an idea, what if you set aside separate time slots for working and
learning?

This way whenever you come across something interesting during your "working"
time, you can set it aside for later without being distracted.

In other words, just consider working and learning as too completely separate
activities, like working and e.g. playing video games.

------
saluki
For your MVP pick the first piece of functionality and set a goal to get that
up and running.

Initially don't even focus on a flashy UI/UX just code it to work. You can
polish it up later.

Pick a framework like Rails or Laravel that will meet the needs of your MVP
and stick with it. Then start coding that initial feature. There will be
plenty of learning along the way.

Once the first feature is complete move on to the second one. The best way to
learn is tackling a real world project.

When you get stuck google, stackoverflow and forums are your friend. A mentor
you could email/skype with questions would be a plus as well as someone you
can send your MVP to for testing/feedback.

Start completing features one by one and you'll be making progress.

While you're coding give StartUpsForTheRestofUs.com a listen.

Good luck with your MVP.

------
jacquesm
You're fascinated by the tech, which is great but not the most productive. I
have a similar affliction (and have simply turned that weakness into a
strength by hiring myself out to people that want to have a piece of
technology evaluated), and I find it hard to stay on track.

What helps me is to set a very clear goal for myself before I'm allowed to
'deviate' again. As long as that goal brings the main project one step closer
and I allow myself enough time in between to satisfy the hunger for more
knowledge I get stuff done and learn. Not as fast as I probably could but I'm
not unhappy with the compromise.

~~~
turnip1979
I find myself stuck in the same rathole from time to time. It frustrates me
that tech moves so fast, if you don't keep learning, your skills go out of
date very quickly. I spent pretty much the entire long weekend learning
Docker. At the end, I'm uncertain if I'll make good use of it. What's worse is
that there are so many sources of piecemeal information that learning isn't
very efficient. That's what happens when you live on the bleeding edge and
nothing is even 1.0 yet :(

------
runjake
Pick a technology and stick to it, and stop chasing the stack du jour. You can
do one or the other, but not both.

------
phektus
Since you have been reading a lot, you may want to try the old method. Just
start a new project (with new technology) and learn along the way instead of
picking up a book first.

